# Lightroom CC 2015 Crashes trying to develop or export



## WondrousWorldImages (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all

I have been a LR user for several years now. I have a Windows 7 Desktop Comp and currently use Lightroom CC 2015. Up until two days ago no dramas. No update done or changes made.
Lightroom is installed on my computer, but I have my catalogue and photos on external portable hard drives.

Today I was trying to revisit a previous catalogue and it opens fine, but when I try to click on "develop", LR crashed showing the busy circle and showing "not responding" at the top. No matter how long I waited I had to shut down via the task manager.

I thought it was this specific catalogue or the hard drive, so I tried to open two different catalogues and different hard drives...same problem.
I have restarted the computer, unplugged (safely) the hard drives and plugged them in and tried again. No luck.

Lastly I uninstalled Lightroom and re-installed via Adobe Creative Cloud, restarted the computer again...and still no luck.

I don't know what to do anymore. I hope someone can shed some light as it happened all of a sudden. I have not done an update in the last two days or moved photos, it just came out of nowhere.

Can someone please help me or give me a tip?

Is this Lightroom or my Desktop running Lightroom???

Appreciate your time and input.

Yvonne


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. 

Do you have GPU acceleration turned on?   If so, then try the same processes with acceleration turned off. 

If you could please provide more information about your system by clicking on the LR menu {Help}{System info...} and then copying and pasting the information from the dialog that opens back into your next reply.  Thanks.


----------



## WondrousWorldImages (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Cletus

Thank you for your reply. I am not sure about GPU acceleration, but see below the copied info. In there it lists "GPU Device: not available".
This is copied from one of the catalogues as it does happen to three separate catalogues on different hard drives.

Lightroom version: CC 2015.3 [ 1052427 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Windows 7 
Version: 6.1
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 4
Processor speed: 3.0 GHz
Built-in memory: 8174.2 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 8174.2 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 571.1 MB (6.9%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 528.0 MB
Memory cache size: 141.1 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: No
Displays: 1) 1920x1080
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No
Graphics Processor Info: 
AMD Radeon HD 6450
Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Version: 3.3.13399 Core Profile Context 15.200.1062.1004
Renderer: AMD Radeon HD 6450
LanguageVersion: 4.40

Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: H:\Photos and Lightroom\Lightroom\Lightroom 5 Catalog20150408.lrcat\Lightroom 5 Catalog20150408-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\peteyvonne\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom
Installed Plugins: 
1) Canon Tether Plugin
2) Facebook
3) Flickr
4) Leica Tether Plugin
5) Nikon Tether Plugin
Config.lua flags: None
Adapter #1: Vendor : 1002
 Device : 6779
 Subsystem : 3da1043
 Revision : 0
 Video Memory : 1008
AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024
AudioDeviceName: Speakers (VIA High Definition Audio)
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
Direct2DEnabled: false
GPUDevice: not available
OGLEnabled: true


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the system Info.  I haven't kept up with which GPUs and which driver versions work for LRCC.  It could be that you need to update the GPU driver or it could be that your graphics card does not work even though it has passed the OpenGL support test. 

Let's begin by turning it off.  Open LR Preferences and on the Performance tab, uncheck the checkbox labeled "Use Graphics Processor"   And then let me know if this clears up the crash issue when you try to use the Develop module.


----------



## WondrousWorldImages (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you Cletus, this seems to do the trick. LR is not freezing/crashing anymore. I have to say, LR seems a lot slower for some reason...

Will the un-ticking of the checkbox affect my use of LR or certain features?

Also, I noticed using the Adjustment Brush, after doing an edit with this the little "circle" doesn't come up so I can't hover over it to show the red of where I've used the brush. 

Is there anything you still recommend I do to fix this problem? Can I check my graphics card or update it and will that fix it as well?

Thank you so much for your help as I'm mostly out of the woods at least


----------



## clee01l (Jan 4, 2016)

Your main computational processor is the CPU  Each core can be used independently for faster processing.  The GPU when not being used for video and games is for the most part idle.  Adobe has taken advantage of this idle GPU to further speed u processing by using it as a computational processor.  Effectively giving you another computational processor.  Except that yours is not working properly.  Updating your card to the latest video driver might help. It won't hurt since you can always turn of Graphics acceleration.   Upgrading to Windows 10 may also cure a host of ills.  I'd recommend that since it will install a new video driver.  These are the two things that I would recommend.   As I said earlier, I'm rusty when it comes to Windows and ferreting out obtuse windows issues.  Some one else might chime in about which driver you should be using with your specific Video card.


----------

